# baby carrier for tall, thin, farming mom



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi-
This will be my 4th babe and I used the bjorn with my previous babies but it always hurt my shoulders doing all the farm chores. What carrier do you mamas suggest for a tall, thin mama who does lots of farm chores, house-cleaning and is very busy homeschooling other young kids? I'd love to have a carrier that is easy to use and that I can wear baby (after baby reaches a safe weight/age) on my back. I've heard the Beco is good. Any other ideas?
thanks!!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Pikkolo, a mei tei...Beco is fine but has an extra step (harness)....

I get a tighter back carry with my mei tai (Freehand) than any SSC - can get way more done!!!!!
nak


----------



## AustinMom (Jul 16, 2008)

My son would never let me put him down without screaming, and I had a lot to do. I was an avid cleaner for about the first year PP, and I used a baby wrap. I guess they call them a Maya wrap? I don't know, I got 5 yrds of t-shirt like fabric from a fabric store, cut it LONG ways in half, so I had two long 5 yard strands and I used that. I used the Kangaroo carry. You can find videos on youtube. You can also breastfeed hands free in it. My son was 9lb 8 oz at birth, and I still use it today (he's 26 lbs) and usually the only thing that hurts are my feet after a long day. No back or shoulder pain. EVERY MOM NEEDS ONE!!! I gave one to every one of my girlfriends with a baby and they all use them. I have people stop me in the grocery store and they ask me how I did it and where I got it and how they can do it.


----------



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, mamas.
Austinmom, can you wear babe on the back with it?


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I'm not really thin (I'm about a size 12) but I love our ergo. I bought it when my dd was about 11 weeks old as it was proving difficult to carry a small infant and a basket of laundry down my apartment building's stairwells to go to the laundry room







I still use it just about every day and my dd is almost 2.5 years. I found both the front and back carries comfortable in the ergo. A wrap might be nice for a smaller baby though as the ergo isn't ideal for a newborn, though you can purchase an infant insert for it it.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

LOVE the Ergo, especially for a back carry while doing work. I am quite thin and 5'7", if you call that tall.

Can't comment on the others, as Ergo and a sling were all that I used.


----------



## starrmama (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally, my favorite has been a woven wrap. I'm a thin 5'7, so not all that tall, but I just couldn't get us comfy in a borrowed Ergo. My neighbor wore her previous babies a lot in a Mei Tai on her back, but with her 4th she's also switched to a woven wrap. She got a Storch and doesn't use anything else now. She's not doing farm work, just caring for 4 boys under 5, cooking/cleaning. I think the wrap takes just a little more learning curve, but then its really comfy and supportive, and obviously works with any body build... my neighbor has a short rounder build btw, but we both love our wraps


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I love the Ergo's support, but I'm not tall. I am thin for my size and the Ergo adjusts nicely even for narrow hips. I also liked a wrap and the podaegi, but my po of choice (Ellaroo) has a learning curve and is also no longer being made.


----------

